# University Of Georgia Cancer Study



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just read in one of the freebie vet magazines I get about a retrospective study at the U of GA(a study of dogs seen by their hospital). The study reported that 50% of all golden deaths were due to cancer. Boxers were also well represented by 44% deaths to cancer. And the uncommon breed, the Bouvier was up there with 47% deaths to cancer... Of course, the little dogs like chihuahuas are well represented with cardiac disease.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish they would figure out why cancer is so prevalent in the Goldens its sad


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If half of our Goldens die from cancer, surly there are some genetic links here. Maybe we could do a poll. I will see if I can make one.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Overall, I'll bet it's much higher than 50%.


----------

